# "Sending to" -- personal documents on Fire



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First of all, they're listed separately under Docs.  I did some experimenting with sending some things.

PDF's go just find. . .send to your @kindle.com address.  Don't even need to bother with 'free' though I'm thinking that would work too.  The pan and zoom works decently but the screen is not the same shape rectangle as a piece of paper so there's lots of extra white-space at the top and bottom.  

With the Adobe Reader it looks a little better -- a shaded area at the top and bottom of the page -- but no larger. . .you can set it to either scroll or go page by page; the documents have odd file names.  

The Quick Office app renders it Very nicely (note I was using the paid app which I'd gotten free; here's a bummer:  the one installed won't do PDF. ). . . initially, it's the same as the other two, but there's an icon in the menu that basically removes the whitespace so that the print is as large as possible on the screen.  AND, for a document I had that had some formatting -- two columns with a shaded square 'pull out' centered on the page, a columnar table -- it looks great.  The square got a bit split, but it's still shaded so you can figure it out, and the rest of the text flows nicely -- even the table.

I sent the same two documents with 'convert' in the subject and, sure enough, they were converted.  Now, the one had some red text and some black text in the original.  It really converted very nicely. . . on my K3Kbd or K4, the red text 'converted' as a shade of gray which makes it a bit harder to read.  But with the Fire it is Red.  Nice. . .and it displays well as text on white, text on sepia, or text on black.

The other document, with the odd formatting, didn't do too badly, but the shaded pullout just showed up as an extra paragraph in the body of the text.  And a columnar table was completely wonked.  So, non optimal.

In short, for PDF's with all text but in multiple colors, I'll convert to Kindle format and use 'em that way.  For PDF's with formatting, I'll leave them as PDF's and use the Quick Office app to read them.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I just started playing with this as well. How did you get the document into Quick Office? I'm not able to find it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Open Quick office and tap the menu. . . .the first icon is an 'open' icon.  Tap it and look in "internal Storage".  Files you sent to the Fire's address are in "Documents".  It'll have a funny file name with a bunch of random numbers and letters in front of it, but you should be able to figure it out.  You can change the sort order there, which might help later on.  Again, you have to have the paid version of Quick Office (Pro) to view PDF's.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh jeeze I feel stupid - I have OfficeSuite Pro. And you would think that it would work in a similar way but I can't pull up a .docx that I emailed to the fire. Still playing....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about that app.  . .  I have it, but haven't loaded it onto the fire. . . .I'm trying not to get carried away loading multiple apps that do the same thing. . . .but I guess I should try it out.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I just picked up my FIRE and want to send a document to it. I've never done that with my K2 or my daughter's K3. Do I just send it to my kindle email address and there is no charge?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DramaMom said:


> I just picked up my FIRE and want to send a document to it. I've never done that with my K2 or my daughter's K3. Do I just send it to my kindle email address and there is no charge?


Yes. . . . use the address listed in Manage Your Kindle. Give it a couple of minutes and then it should show up in the Docs section of the Fire. You may have to tap the icons at the upper right to get the sync icon to force a sync.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!Thank you!!


----------

